# Soft synthetic boards



## skewed

I am really starting to think that getting a good high quality soft synthetic cutting board would be better than buying another knife. Two months ago I started using my personal small end grain wood board at work (another thread). The results have been very good. It has chopped my sharpening routine in half. I really think this is an under spoken of part of the overall work experience of prep work on the job.

Do many pros around here take personal boards to work? Do you leave them there or heft them around? I am mostly focused on Hi-soft due to cost and availability. What is the up keep like? Do they need to be flatten and if so, how?

Daveb and S-Line, this is directed towards the two of you 

Thank you,
rj


----------



## panda

i use a hi-soft at home but they are way too soft to use at work. i know dave and brainsausage use sani-tuff and i plan on getting one as well. probably get the medium sized one and keep it in the office when not in use.


----------



## skewed

panda said:


> i use a hi-soft at home but they are way too soft to use at work. i know dave and brainsausage use sani-tuff and i plan on getting one as well. probably get the medium sized one and keep it in the office when not in use.



I had not heard that before about Hi-soft being too soft. I will look around some more for sani-tuff. The ones I found are smaller than I would like.


----------



## spoiledbroth

... too soft?


----------



## kostantinos

I have Asahi sushi Board for large fish cutting and proteins fabrication. For regullar prep Sani tuff the 3/4 inch thick is rightfully designed and priced . You cant go wrong with these boards. I have seen the Hi-soft i didnt like the looks of them .

I have not tried it yet but they tell me you can sand them down . I would love to try it soon to see how well it works.


----------



## JBroida

for what its worth, i used hi soft in professional kitchen and i have a ton of friends that do so currently. Its not too soft... thats an issue of personal preference.


----------



## El Pescador

I have an Asahi board and would highly recommend it. I prefer it over my Maple endgrain board.


----------



## daveb

Not sure what I'll add to the discussion (but that's not stopped me before....)

I've two of the sani-tuff boards, don't remember dimensions but pretty large. I take one to work when I can leave it out of the way. I've got 1/2 inch boards and they'll bow if not left vertical or flat. Weight is not bad but they're a little awkward to carry every day.

I've not tried it but have thought about ripping one of them into 2 pieces for 2 smaller boards. Bought mine from Amazon for just over 100 bucks.


----------



## spoiledbroth

There is another competition to hisoft where sushi bar is concerned but I cannot recall the name or anything other than its a few shades lighter than hisoft and denser. You can get rubber ones too but those are way too heavy to lug around


----------



## ThEoRy

I like sanituff 3/4" thick.


----------



## daveb

3/4" heard. Would have, should have. Next time.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Have been thinking of a 18x24x1 sani-tuff but may now consider 3/4". Thanks gentlemen


----------



## Anton

3/4 is plenty. I have 2 and I use them way more than end grain


----------



## S-Line

RJ, 

I've been in your shoes before. Brought a small hi-soft to lug to work daily when the restaurant didn't provide any decent cutting surfaces. I choose to not leave it at work because it was a fairly large establishment with way too much turnover for me to feel comfortable leaving it. All the other restaurants that I've previously worked before always had good cutting boards so my small hi-soft stays at home now, I use it way more then my end grain board due to the easier maintainance.

I do recommend however if you feel comfortable with your co-workers to leave the board at work.. get a slightly bigger one. You'll thank yourself with the extra board space when prepping in large quantities. 

Upkeep for hi-soft are fairly simple. I handwash and sanitize it myself rather than sticking it in the dishwasher, every once in a blue moon I would do a quick bleach and a good buffing to get the original color back. As for warping, it doesn't happen with the small boards. If you're using the longer boards and let it air dry standing vertically, it will warp but it works itself out when you lay it down on the work table. Never had a problem with it at all.

I've actually purchased a few more hi-softs for the new restaurant that I am opening. Heres a comparison of the other sizes next to my "small" hi-soft (it's due for a little bit of bleaching).









spoiledbroth said:


> There is another competition to hisoft where sushi bar is concerned but I cannot recall the name or anything other than its a few shades lighter than hisoft and denser. You can get rubber ones too but those are way too heavy to lug around



There is asahi board (which I don't recommend at all) and also hasegawa (highly recommended). I only crossed paths with hasegawa boards twice working in the industry. It's got all the good stuff hi-soft is known for but it's so much lighter and it doesn't flex. However they do cost about 3 times more than hi-soft for comparable sizes.


----------



## skewed

Expense wise Asahi>Hi-soft>Sani-tuff. Asahi is a bit more than I would like. So I think I am looking toward the latter two. MTC has a nice sale right now...


----------



## daveb

My next one. I think.

http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/apex-161-356-18-x-24-cutting-board-126601


----------



## skewed

S-Line--

Thanks for the response. I think you pushed me over the edge. I am mainly looking at getting a larger sized board so I can really let my 270s shine. The 100cm x 40cm x 2cm board is the one I have my eye on right now. I should not have an issue keeping it at work.


----------



## skewed

daveb said:


> My next one. I think.
> 
> http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/apex-161-356-18-x-24-cutting-board-126601



That is the same pic included in most of the sani-tuff pics I have seen.


----------



## S-Line

Not a problem, glad to be of help. The 100cm board is a big boy, it's the same size as the bottom 4 boards in the picture that I've attached. Not sure how much area you have at work, but the 100cm boards I got are for the sushi chefs working the bar so they have an entire 48" work table to themselves. Your co-workers may not like you if you have to share a worktable and your board take up majority of it.


----------



## panda

does a 3/4" version of this exist? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B3NQTKW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## skewed

panda said:


> does a 3/4" version of this exist? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B3NQTKW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I have only found a 1" version... on Amazon also.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KTWNLK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## daveb

skewed said:


> That is the same pic included in most of the sani-tuff pics I have seen.



When you're done looking at pic there's also dimensions, a source and a price. 

@ Panda - This is a 3/4"


----------



## skewed

daveb said:


> When you're done looking at pic there's also dimensions, a source and a price.
> 
> @ Panda - This is a 3/4"



Nice, I missed the 'each height' line in the specs. The price is really nice.


----------



## panda

dave i am failing to see a 15x20x3/4 here..


----------



## skewed

Panda-

Different site but:

http://www.bakedeco.com/static/list/sani-tuff-(rubber)-cutting-boards.htm


----------



## daveb

Whoops. 18 x 24 and a table saw.


----------



## panda

right on skewed, good lookin out. bookmarked*


----------



## tomsch

I use Sani-tuff 3/4" and it works well and does not seem to be too hard on my knives.


----------



## kostantinos

3/4 will do for most uses 1" will be good for more heavy duty maybe butchering even though i have found the 3/4 enough for most applications and easy to hadle around in a busy kitchen . Also a good difference in price usually between the 3/4 and the 1 inch versions sometimes which i think most dont need to pay.

Earlier someone referred to the Asahi Board . Personaly i have used the Asahi for a lot of fish fabrication tasks and it proved pretty bulletproof . It is expensive , at least more expensive than the other boards (hi soft, synthetic, wood core or even hinoki ) and to me feels a little "harder" but it does perform flawlessly meaning even surface even with hard cuts , rubber adherence , no smell and microbe absorption plus it has survived a busy 4 sushi chef station for 5 years so i think it was a good choice .


----------



## cncrouting

My wife is blind and does not trust herself to wash a wooden board good enough so she wants to be able to put it in the dishwasher. I had our main counter covered in one big piece of hdpe but finally removed it and cut it into smaller boards. but I need up with two few of them. so to have a couple more what would be the easiest on my knives but is fine in a dishwasher? (I made the mistake of trying some smooth faced hdpe I had left from a job) all the food slid off it.


----------



## daveb

For your application let me suggest Epicurean. Not bad boards, not bad on knives, fine in dishwasher. Each has a hole for hanging in one corner that may help provide some orientation for yr wife. Another plus is that they are relatively light and compare favorably to polycrap of the same size.

I've got a boatload of these left from cooking classes - some more used than others. if you'll cover postage I can priority a couple three your way. Hit me with a pm.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FDN77A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## aboynamedsuita

In addition to Sani-tuff, anyone have thoughts on these http://www.webstaurantstore.com/18-x-24-x-1-2-synthetic-rubber-cutting-board/407CBR1824.html
They also make 12x18x1, and I'm probably going to be getting something from here anyways so could maybe save on shipping as opposed to ordering the Sani-tuff from wasserstrom not too sure of a good Canadian source but will be looking into for both further.

My googlefu tell me that cbr1824 is made by update international which is a division of crown brands (parent company of Johnson Rose and some others) still NSF and FDA approved so probably legit, although I'd probably splurge for the Sani-tuff if it's worth the extra cost


----------



## skewed

I really enjoy the discussion. I hope this leads others in the industry to move away from ploy boards. I will most likely order a Hi-soft in the next week or two. I really like the larger sizes they offer.


----------



## cncrouting

I have a light cut so the material for me does not matter too much for feel. never chop anything anymore.


----------



## panda

Nice price!! I may just get that instead.


----------



## spoiledbroth

cncrouting said:


> I have a light cut so the material for me does not matter too much for feel. never chop anything anymore.



It's the secret indeed.


----------



## cncrouting

either that or it is the limited things I cut anymore. I can get my meat cut how I want it at the butcher shop so I never cut it anymore before its cooked but the light touch seems to just happen now.


----------



## skewed

tjangula said:


> In addition to Sani-tuff, anyone have thoughts on these http://www.webstaurantstore.com/18-x-24-x-1-2-synthetic-rubber-cutting-board/407CBR1824.html
> They also make 12x18x1, and I'm probably going to be getting something from here anyways so could maybe save on shipping as opposed to ordering the Sani-tuff from wasserstrom not too sure of a good Canadian source but will be looking into for both further.
> 
> My googlefu tell me that cbr1824 is made by update international which is a division of crown brands (parent company of Johnson Rose and some others) still NSF and FDA approved so probably legit, although I'd probably splurge for the Sani-tuff if it's worth the extra cost



Just ordered the 18X24x.5. $40 and $20 to ship (yeah big heavy items are expensive to ship, I get it). Still a good price if it is close to a Sani-tuff. I will update when appropriate. Thanks for the link Tanner.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## laxdad

For those interested in the Sani-Tuff brand, pricing is good from is KaTom. KaTom also carries the"cbr" brand mentioned by tjangula.

http://https://www.katom.com/cat/rubber-cutting-board.html?sort=lowest

One bit of confusion from KaTom's website is that some of the boards are sold in multi-packs. The listed prices are per item, but shipping cost assumes you buy the multi-pack. However, the KaTom website allows you to buy a single board and charges you the multi-pack shipping. Not sure what KaTom would actually ship if you ordered a single board online. To avoid confusion, I ordered via the phone when I purchased my boards last year.


----------



## laxdad

The shipping price error only affects some items. If you look at the product description and the weight seems unusually high (like 28 lbs for a 12 x 18 x 3/4 board), then shipping was priced for the multi-pack. KaTom customer service was able to quickly correct the order for me.


----------



## mrlinh1511

Thank you for sharing the information, which is very useful information. I will follow up this topic to update your earliest


----------



## lans8939

Does anyone know if these boards latex free?


----------



## chinacats

Just curious from those who use them how they actually feel in use? Does the knife cut into the board like end grain? How do they feel while chopping? Are these available at SLT or WS?

Inquiring minds want to know...I've got a few end grains that I use for pretty much everything (with a cheapo restaurant supply for chicken) but always worth exploring.


----------



## skewed

chinacats said:


> Just curious from those who use them how they actually feel in use? Does the knife cut into the board like end grain? How do they feel while chopping? Are these available at SLT or WS?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...I've got a few end grains that I use for pretty much everything (with a cheapo restaurant supply for chicken) but always worth exploring.



In a week I will certainly let you know how the cbr board works. I would bet it is much better than working on a poly board.


----------



## panda

i ordered cbr 15x20x.5 from katom came to under $40 with shipping to use at work.


----------



## skewed

The cbr board arrived just before leaving for work today so I was able to use it. Though I can't comment yet as to just how much better edge retention is after just one day, I can say it is way better than poly. This board isn't too soft. It is pretty rigid and feels so much better than poly; very similar to wood. $60 well spent. My new Kato enjoyed it today.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks for sharing! I'm torn between just sticking with the epicurean boards I already have, or getting some synthetic rubber such as CBR to use instead as beaters


----------



## skewed

tjangula said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'm torn between just sticking with the epicurean boards I already have, or getting some synthetic rubber such as CBR to use instead as beaters



I haven't tried the Epicurean boards but I will say for the price, especially for the smaller cbr board, they would make for really nice beater/raw meat home boards.


----------



## Nemo

I actually bought an Epicurean as a meat board on DaveB's recommend in this thread. Only used a couple of times, but I haven't ruined any edges yet and it does go well in the dishwasher.


----------



## toufas

Anyone that can find something like this that is coloured and in Europe?


----------



## laxdad

I've always heard that boards made of richlite (such as Epicurean cutting boards) were tougher on your knives than wood because richlite is a much harder material. Here's a link to a cutting board store that sells richlite boards. They are promoting the material as harder and more scratch resistant than wood. To me, that means it is not as knife edge friendly.

http://www.cuttingboardcompany.com/blog/richlite-cutting-boards-vs-wood-cutting-boards/


----------



## Nemo

laxdad said:


> I've always heard that boards made of richlite (such as Epicurean cutting boards) were tougher on your knives than wood because richlite is a much harder material. Here's a link to a cutting board store that sells richlite boards. They are promoting the material as harder and more scratch resistant than wood. To me, that means it is not as knife edge friendly.
> 
> http://www.cuttingboardcompany.com/blog/richlite-cutting-boards-vs-wood-cutting-boards/



I wouldn't be surprised, it does feel hard.

I use it exclusively as a meat board, so it doesn't get too much use.


----------



## skewed

After a second day using the cbr board at work, I can safely say it is a drastic improvement on edge retention. I feel a little embarrassed that I haven't done this sooner. It would have saved me many hours of sharpening over the last number of years. Don't get me wrong, I find sharpening meditative/relaxing but doing it half as often would have been nice. This board feels about as soft as a softer wood like pine with the 'healing' of an end grain. Highly recommended for a pro user. It does feel a little strange dragging into work a 18x24 inch board but it is worth it. I makes perfect sense, the questionnaire includes 'what surface do you use to cut on'. I have always had wood boards at home and took it for granted that I was relegated to using poly at work.

This might be a little out there but besides the wonderful aesthetics of a nice thick end grain board... I like the feel of this synthetic rubber board better.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## perneto

How heat resistant are these boards ?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Glad to hear it's a keeper how do you find the feedback when cutting? A complaint I've heard about rubber boards in general is that they can "grab" the edge if your technique isn't spot on. Overall everything sounds promising, I just wish shipping to Canada wasn't so expensive.


----------



## skewed

aboynamedsuita said:


> Glad to hear it's a keeper how do you find the feedback when cutting? A complaint I've heard about rubber boards in general is that they can "grab" the edge if your technique isn't spot on. Overall everything sounds promising, I just wish shipping to Canada wasn't so expensive.



TJ-

The feel is quite dampened but I haven't experienced any sticking or grabbing. Not sure if this is due to my technique or not. I rarely rock and usually use a fairly light touch which is probably from trying to lessen the abuse of poly boards. I touched up my big Toyama last night and the edge was still shave sharp at the end of a busy day at work today. So far the board isn't showing many or really any cut marks.

I don't run it through the machine. I just imagine the board becoming a little soft when exposed to 200+ degrees for a couple minutes.

Cheers and I like the name change!
rj


----------



## panda

i used mine today (cbr 15x20x.5) and it was not as good as i had hoped. sanituff is much better, but not bad for under $40. the feel is much more dense, not as soft. it is quite stable surface though.


----------



## skewed

panda said:


> i used mine today (cbr 15x20x.5) and it was not as good as i had hoped. sanituff is much better, but not bad for under $40. the feel is much more dense, not as soft. it is quite stable surface though.



So you think the sanituff is more forgiving to an edge? Does your sanituff stay true/flat? I might have to order a small sanituff to compare. Do you run them through the machine?

Thanks Panda,
rj


----------



## panda

i have tried sanituff a few times but don't own one (yet) yes sanituff is more absorbing and cbr is slightly slippery. they are machine washable but i only hand wash.


----------



## paulraphael

skewed said:


> This might be a little out there but besides the wonderful aesthetics of a nice thick end grain board... I like the feel of this synthetic rubber board better.



I'm not surprised. Over the holidays I cooked at my mom's apartment, where she has some kind of mystery plastic board ... much softer than her crappy poly boards. I didn't mind cutting on it at all, and at the end of the weekend noticed that my gyuto edge held up much better than it does on my endgrain maple board at home. Hers is not a cbr or sanituf (I'll probably never know what it is) but it gave me a sense of what a nice synthetic might feel like.


----------



## Bolek

Is a normal rubber seafe (for health)or is your board made of a special rubber ?


----------



## WildBoar

What is 'normal rubber'? The rubber compounds used by the two manufacturers discussed is suitable for the intended use. But then again pretty much all things made out of rubber are made from specific blends suitable for their intended uses. You would not typically want to grab a piece of EPDM rubber roofing and use it as a cutting board.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wildboar, PM me of you want to know what a rubber is, ok. :biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar

Hey, I only have one kid, so I am guessing I may know better then you do :biggrin:


----------



## panda

I thought it was lambskin


----------



## daveb

Only for lambs.


----------

